# Building Roads



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

Well I'm dreading the fact of building roads on my layout so I decided to do a little mock up of a concrete road. I used the Woodland Scenics method with the Paving Tape and the Smooth it. I think it turned out well, I need to do a little better job of weathering it. Practice makes perfect I guess.

Tips and comments are appreciated.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm sorry did I miss something?
I would say you hit it out of the park!
Maybe add a little more brown tones to the weathering? 
That looks excellent job to me!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

I think it looks great too!!!


----------



## Lee_R (May 30, 2012)

Looks good to me! About the only thing I can think of to add would be "oil drip lines" on the road, but then that might be going a little bit "over the top".


----------



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

NIMT said:


> Maybe add a little more brown tones to the weathering?


Brown, I think that's it, thanks NIMT good call:thumbsup:



Lee_R said:


> About the only thing I can think of to add would be "oil drip lines" on the road, but then that might be going a little bit "over the top".


Actually not over the top at all, I tried to do it but it wasn't coming out very well so I just covered it up with paint...I'll have to work on it.


Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

I used a pretty simple method to "weather" my concrete roads. First, I bought an artist pencil with a THICK graphite lead. I then scraped the lead over 80 grit sandpaper until I had built up a good supply of "powdered" graphite. Then I put it on the end of my finger and rubbed it onto the road where I thought there should be "tire" or "oil" markings. After I was satisfied with how it looked, I gave it a quick spray of Dullcoat to seal it.
I was pleasantly surprised at how realistic it turned out.
Good luck,
Bob


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Looks great to me.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey ...

Is that a Union job you got going there? Don't want to p*ss off any big construction companies cutting in on their cushy government contract work. Could end up in "cement shoes", and all that ... 

Nice work!

TJ


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Looks great to me. just add a drive to the car.


----------



## manchesterjim (Dec 30, 2011)

Bman said:


> with the Paving Tape and the Smooth it.


:thumbsup: This looks fantastic :thumbsup:....something I'm going to be doing on mine I think!

So my question to all would be.....is there an alternative the the woodland scenic product (smooth-it)? This looks like it could easily be casting material or something similar.

Jim


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Good Work!*

Nice job Bman...I agree with TJ....you could have signage of..."The Jimmy Hoffa Memorial Highway"!! Except Ed and I know he was buried at The Meadowlands..aka Giantrs Stadium:laugh:!! Good job!!


----------

